# The official JTR speaker thread



## Reefdvr27

Don't see any discussion on JTR speakers? 

Lets get the discussion rolling! 

I presently own a pair of JTR 212's a 228 center and 4 slanted 8's. Love it. 

Looking at jumping up to the new 215's in the next few months.


----------



## theJman

Upgrading in the 'next few months' eh? I know you Dave, and that means June! You change components more then I change my socks.  Tired of the Triax's yet? Must be 6 months you've had them by now, so I'm sure you're getting the itch again. :spend:


----------



## Reefdvr27

theJman said:


> Upgrading in the 'next few months' eh? I know you Dave, and that means June! You change components more then I change my socks.  Tired of the Triax's yet? Must be 6 months you've had them by now, so I'm sure you're getting the itch again. :spend:


Hey I had the JTR 212's a year now! that is a long time for me :dumbcrazy: I am sure you know that I bought Brandon's Danley's after the last GTG and was not overly impressed with them at home. Gooddoc bought them off me a month ago and he seems to love them. I went down to NC and heard Beast's SH50's and liked them also, but still prefer my JTR's. I am going to hopefully hear the new 215's in June. I certainly want to hear the 215's first and see if there is really much to be gained over my 212's. Still IMO basically the same speaker, but the 215 will really be a great speaker for 2 channel music. I will totally have to be floored with the 215s to make the jump. The good thing is I am going to hear a direct comparison with the 212's with subs vs the 215's, not sure with or with out subs, but word is no subs are needed wit the 215's. :dontknow:

I am loving the Triax's, not getting rid of them. I am still building my theater room and they are going be more than enough in the smaller room, they will be going in there in a month or so. I mean they are insane in my current large untreated room, I cannot wait to see how they sound in the new room.


----------



## NBPk402

Reefdvr27 said:


> Hey I had the JTR 212's a year now! that is a long time for me :dumbcrazy: I am sure you know that I bought Brandon's Danley's after the last GTG and was not overly impressed with them at home. Gooddoc bought them off me a month ago and he seems to love them. I went down to NC and heard Beast's SH50's and liked them also, but still prefer my JTR's. I am going to hopefully hear the new 215's in June. I certainly want to hear the 215's first and see if there is really much to be gained over my 212's. Still IMO basically the same speaker, but the 215 will really be a great speaker for 2 channel music. I will totally have to be floored with the 215s to make the jump. The good thing is I am going to hear a direct comparison with the 212's with subs vs the 215's, not sure with or with out subs, but word is no subs are needed wit the 215's. :dontknow:
> 
> I am loving the Triax's, not getting rid of them. I am still building my theater room and they are going be more than enough in the smaller room, they will be going in there in a month or so. I mean they are insane in my current large untreated room, I cannot wait to see how they sound in the new room.


I heard the 215s at a GTG and they sounded great... Without a sub too. :T:


----------



## Reefdvr27

ellisr63 said:


> I heard the 215s at a GTG and they sounded great... Without a sub too. :T:


You were at RMK's right? Honesty other than they sounded great, can you give me a review of how they sounded? I mean not many people have heard them, your probably 1 of a 100 or so that has. Have you heard allot of other speakers to compare them to? Did you like them enough to buy them for you own theater? I already have an idea what they sound like. I feel they are vey close to mine, just with stinger bass.


----------



## tesseract

Heard many JTR speakers at GTG's I've attended. Here was the latest bad boys on loan to HTS member Mojave for demo, the 212 HT. Combined with Mojave's eight 15" Acoustic Elegance IB subs, gunshots were almost realistic in level.


----------



## NBPk402

Reefdvr27 said:


> You were at RMK's right? Honesty other than they sounded great, can you give me a review of how they sounded? I mean not many people have heard them, your probably 1 of a 100 or so that has. Have you heard allot of other speakers to compare them to? Did you like them enough to buy them for you own theater? I already have an idea what they sound like. I feel they are vey close to mine, just with stinger bass.


Sorry, but I had never heard any JTR speakers before, or his old setup so it would be hard for me to review them, as I was not familiar with his room sound either. I liked them but not enough to buy them for my own theater as they are too expensive for me, and I am not sure they will sound better than my current setup that I am making. I have had the following speakers in the last 10 years, Klipsch La Scalas, Martin Logan Sequels, and Paradigm Studio 80s, although I have listened to quite a few high end speakers... Martin Logan Statements, CLS, Monoliths, Wilson Watts, Wilson Wham, Vanderseins, Quad, NHT, CVErwin Vega S2 (actually owned some S1s) etc.. Each of the speakers sounded different, and would appeal to different people. My favorites were the Martin Logans (if you have the room and enough clean power), and the La Scalas which don't need much power at all just a nice size room.

I can say though that they were better in the bass than any of the 3 speakers I have had in the last 10 years though. The bass output is what impressed me the most about them. The wooden horns sounded very nice (first time I have heard a wooden horn), and smooth, no shrillness at all. Voices sounded great as did watching movies @ 125db. That is about all I can say about them. If you already have JTR speakers and you can afford the upgrade I would say they are definitely deserve a listen.:T


----------



## theJman

Reefdvr27 said:


> Hey I had the JTR 212's a year now! that is a long time for me :dumbcrazy: I am sure you know that I bought Brandon's Danley's after the last GTG and was not overly impressed with them at home. Gooddoc bought them off me a month ago and he seems to love them. I went down to NC and heard Beast's SH50's and liked them also, but still prefer my JTR's.


I remember it well, along with the conversation you and I had where we looked at each other and basically said "these sound better then any of the other speakers". Guess it was Gorilla's room or something, because I still vividly recall how impressed I was with those Danley's. How does Mark like them?




Reefdvr27 said:


> I am going to hopefully hear the new 215's in June. I certainly want to hear the 215's first and see if there is really much to be gained over my 212's. Still IMO basically the same speaker, but the 215 will really be a great speaker for 2 channel music. I will totally have to be floored with the 215s to make the jump. The good thing is I am going to hear a direct comparison with the 212's with subs vs the 215's, not sure with or with out subs, but word is no subs are needed wit the 215's. :dontknow:


With the subs you have it seems like you wouldn't gain much going with the 215's, unless you enjoy listening to music with the subwoofers off of course. A 212/Triax combo sounds killer to me.

So when the new room is done you having a GTG? Count me in! :T


----------



## Reefdvr27

Reefdvr27 said:


> Hey I had the JTR 212's a year now! that is a long time for me :dumbcrazy: I am sure you know that I bought Brandon's Danley's after the last GTG and was not overly impressed with them at home. Gooddoc bought them off me a month ago and he seems to love them. I went down to NC and heard Beast's SH50's and liked them also, but still prefer my JTR's. I am going to hopefully hear the new 215's in June. I certainly want to hear the 215's first and see if there is really much to be gained over my 212's. Still IMO basically the same speaker, but the 215 will really be a great speaker for 2 channel music. I will totally have to be floored with the 215s to make the jump. The good thing is I am going to hear a direct comparison with the 212's with subs vs the 215's, not sure with or with out subs, but word is no subs are needed wit the 215's. :dontknow:
> 
> I am loving the Triax's, not getting rid of them. I am still building my theater room and they are going be more than enough in the smaller room, they will be going in there in a month or so. I mean they are insane in my current large untreated room, I cannot wait to see how they sound in the new room.





theJman said:


> I remember it well, along with the conversation you and I had where we looked at each other and basically said "these sound better then any of the other speakers". Guess it was Gorilla's room or something, because I still vividly recall how impressed I was with those Danley's. How does Mark like them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the subs you have it seems like you wouldn't gain much going with the 215's, unless you enjoy listening to music with the subwoofers off of course. A 212/Triax combo sounds killer to me.
> 
> So when the new room is done you having a GTG? Count me in! :T


 Since the 215's were introduced I have been asking myself how much is there to gain moving to the 215's?. Myself, I like to let the subs do the bass and let my mains do what they do, kind of the point of 5.2 or 7.2. I am more like 80/20 Home Theater and I think the 212's are better for HT. It is said that you will not need subs with the 215's. You can just run them full range and that is all you need. I am sure you remember the day when I got my 212's, we also ran the Seaton Cat 12's full range later that night? The bass was incredible on them, the Cats just had monster bass. It was hard to believe, but we heard it, they sounded like they had built in submersives. I can only imagine that the 215's are going to give off the same bass or most likely more than the Cat 12's. If that is the case, I would be fine with that.

On the flip side, I did read they are very difficult to set up. Some professional help may be needed to set up them up. I know one of the present owners now said he may have not been able to set them up without the assistance of some of the guys that came to help him install them. I still want to hear them, It probably is not a wise choice if I am going to just cross them at 80hz. To add, the Triax's have been everything I though they would be. They are incredible. Just clean deep bass. They pair very well with the 212's, no problems keeping up. They dig deep and I absolutely love them for music.

When the room is finished, I thought about a gathering towards the end of the summer. Maybe a little BBQ NE GTG style.


----------



## theJman

Reefdvr27 said:


> I am sure you remember the day when I got my 212's, we also ran the Seaton Cat 12's full range later that night? The bass was incredible on them, the Cats just had monster bass. It was hard to believe, but we heard it, they sounded like they had built in submersives. I can only imagine that the 215's are going to give off the same bass or most likely more than the Cat 12's. If that is the case, I would be fine with that.


I do indeed remember. At that point only the die-hard's were left, which meant you and I were still there. Mark had that 'secret' DSP tune which turned the Cats into full range speakers, and boy did they rock. Definitely a good way to cap off the evening.


----------



## NBPk402

When I heard the 515s I believe they were directing the sub output to the center channel woofers.


----------



## Reefdvr27

ellisr63 said:


> When I heard the 515s I believe they were directing the sub output to the center channel woofers.


Makes sense. I know they worked quite a bit on tuning them. I know they said they had a problem with Audyssey kicking on or off or something like that or with bass management. 

So you like the Martin Logans huh? I heard a pair of electrostatics at Magnolia and I have to be honest, they were some of the worst things I ever heard. The guys that worked there thought they sounded great, but I was running for the car LOL. I would certainly love to hear a set of electrostatics in someones home that has them set up right with some nice power off something like a McIntosh. Best to just do it right if your going to have em? I have never heard any Maggies either. I gotta get out more.

The wooden waveguide was a nice touch that Jeff incorporated into the 215's. Looks allot more contemporary than the metal waveguide. I actually like the aluminum waveguide in my 212's, but the 215' do look sharp. Certainly very nice to look at. I am not sure if the 215's use the same BMS driver as the 212 or not. I have to look that up.


----------



## NBPk402

I gotta tell ya... I heard the MLs at a half dozen different stores ,and I only liked them at 2 of the stores. None of the other places had them setup correctly, and they sounded horrible. When I went to the Audio Shows, and heard the Statements with Threshold amps they sounded awesome (of course it was over $100k for the setup at the show)... Just goes to show that setup makes a huge difference with stats, and Magnolia would not be the place I would even consider listening to them. The stores that had them that sounded good had only 2 or 2 pairs in the room at a time and were setup properly. When they were setup properly they disappeared into the room. :T


----------



## Reefdvr27

ellisr63 said:


> I gotta tell ya... I heard the MLs at a half dozen different stores ,and I only liked them at 2 of the stores. None of the other places had them setup correctly, and they sounded horrible. When I went to the Audio Shows, and heard the Statements with Threshold amps they sounded awesome (of course it was over $100k for the setup at the show)... Just goes to show that setup makes a huge difference with stats, and Magnolia would not be the place I would even consider listening to them. The stores that had them that sounded good had only 2 or 2 pairs in the room at a time and were setup properly. When they were setup properly they disappeared into the room. :T


I also got to add that you heard the 215's in all their glory as well. I know RMKs room is heavily treated and having Jeff there to set them up with DD had to have made them shine in all their glory. I wanted to fly out for that GTG, but figured Axpona in Chicago would have been an easier trip on me and never made it to that either. I'm on a mission now.


----------



## NBPk402

Reefdvr27 said:


> I also got to add that you heard the 215's in all their glory as well. I know RMKs room is heavily treated and having Jeff there to set them up with DD had to have made them shine in all their glory. I wanted to fly out for that GTG, but figured Axpona in Chicago would have been an easier trip on me and never made it to that either. I'm on a mission now.


Yup... Setup is the key when you are demoing speakers, and some speakers it makes a bigger difference than others. I know his setup was done correctly. I know they sounded good to me.:T


----------



## AudiocRaver

Reefdvr27 said:


> So you like the Martin Logans huh? I heard a pair of electrostatics at Magnolia and I have to be honest, they were some of the worst things I ever heard. The guys that worked there thought they sounded great, but I was running for the car LOL. I would certainly love to hear a set of electrostatics in someones home that has them set up right with some nice power off something like a McIntosh. Best to just do it right if your going to have em? I have never heard any Maggies either. I gotta get out more.


It's a bit of a drive, but if you ever end up in the neighborhood of Lincoln, Nebraska, I think my ML ESLs sound as good as any electrostatic or panel/dipole setup I've heard yet. At the same time, I recognize that different listeners have different preferences - mine focus on soundstage/imaging. Anyway, if you're ever in the neighborhood, I can demo an ML setup that I think is killer, FWIW. For every great setup there are probably 20 that will disappoint.


----------



## Reefdvr27

AudiocRaver said:


> It's a bit of a drive, but if you ever end up in the neighborhood of Lincoln, Nebraska, I think my ML ESLs sound as good as any electrostatic or panel/dipole setup I've heard yet. At the same time, I recognize that different listeners have different preferences - mine focus on soundstage/imaging. Anyway, if you're ever in the neighborhood, I can demo an ML setup that I think is killer, FWIW. For every great setup there are probably 20 that will disappoint.


 I am planning an event in June in IA, but I believe I would still be about 4 hours from you. However thanks for the invite. I would love to hear them. I almost want to get an RV and travel the country and stop at any theater I could invite myself into  Would that not be fantastic? That would be my idea of a good vacation.


----------



## NBPk402

Reefdvr27 said:


> I am planning an event in June in IA, but I believe I would still be about 4 hours from you. However thanks for the invite. I would love to hear them. I almost want to get an RV and travel the country and stop at any theater I could invite myself into  Would that not be fantastic? That would be my idea of a good vacation.


That would be a great idea... You could do a roadshow review of home theaters all over the USA. :T


----------



## rmk

I haven't been to this Forum in awhile but Reefdvr27 mentioned to me that he was hanging out here lately and had started this thread. I'm a bit of a fan of the JTR brand and have owned several sets of JTR's in my HT. Each speaker change has led to slight improvements in sound quality. The latest move to the Noesis 215RT full range speakers produced most dramatic change but not necessarily in pure sound quality as much as in the integration of the bass frequencies. 

I had become a sub guy over the years and have owned some great subwoofers (including quads). I posted the following comments about the 215RT's in the JTR Forum. Very few people visit that forum so I am posting those comments here. I am always willing to demo my system and a one on one with them is always better than a GTG format as you can sit in the sweet spot and control the content and the remote. That is the best way to audition speakers. 



> I have been negligent in not posting my comments here about the Noesis 215RT speakers here. Please excuse the rambling stream of consciousness nature of these comments. I am not interested in, nor capable of a traditional “review” of speakers and so this is what it is.
> When Jeff first mentioned these to me he wasn’t thinking about a speaker this BIG or with +-3db 18hz extension. The original idea was essentially what became the Noesis 210RT. The 215RT came as a result of JTR owners and interested parties asking for lower extension and a true full range speaker capable of playing music and movies without the support of a subwoofer. The concept of a full range loudspeaker is hardly and new one. They have been around for years and of course, predate separate subwoofers and a distinct LFE channel for low bass content.
> 
> That concept got my attention. It isn't that I was unhappy with my Orbit Shifter and Noesis 212 HT-LP combination, but there were always issues with blending the speakers and subs to get the best sound for both music and movie applications. My preference was movies, and so I setup the system for optimized bass for movies. This wasn't always the best setting for music and rather than create two (or more) different setups for music and movies I kept it to one and just didn't listen to much music, especially 2 channel.
> 
> I have had many people visit my HT and praise for the OS's was common. Folks commented on their power and articulation describing them as having none of the ringing or overhang that often characterizes high performance subwoofers. But I always felt that the OS's would overpower even the very capable 212's when playing bass intense music unless I throttled them back. So the concept of a full range speaker, with integrated subwoofers capable of near Orbit Shifter levels of performance sounded like exactly what I wanted. So, I put my money where my mind was and I became the first to order this new/old concept speaker.
> 
> With my confidence emboldened by past experiences with new JTR products, I sold my Noesis 212’s and Orbit Shifter subs in anticipation of the 215RT’s arrival. Three long months of improvised HT with no subwoofers had left me with a strong appetite for bass. When the 215’s arrived, Jeff was here to greet them and help with the initial setup. We had planned a GTG of the following weekend and so had a couple of days to get them setup properly.
> 
> Based upon Jeff’s recommendation I bought a Rane RPM88 multiprocessor to mix the LFE sub out channels from my Integra DHC-80.3 SSP into the LCR channels. The Rane is a very nice unit that is also capable of setting filters and has a full multiband PEQ. Murphey’s law kicked in and some frustrating communications issues with the Rane swallowed up a lot of the extra time we had allowed for setup but we finally got it done the day (evening) before the GTG.
> 
> AVS member desertdome had also flown out to attend the GTG as well as setup and show the JRiver software on my HTPC. He was able to duplicate virtually all of the functionality of the Rane by using JRiver and my HTPC. We had a nice supply of uncompressed music courtesy of another AVS’er HTPCAT and we had took some time to listen to music and movie clips prior to the GTG’s start. First impressions were very positive and I found the bass produced by the 215RT’s to be 90-95% of what my dual Orbit Shifters produced.
> 
> Even though the output might be a bit less, the bass is much tighter and better integrated with the other frequencies. I have watched the War of the Worlds POD emerges scene many times and it has never sounded/felt better in my room. In running though my bass demo disk all of the demo scenes had the impact I was used to bass wise, but there was a smoothness to the LFE that I hadn’t heard before. There is no overhang or ringing to the bass. That not to say there is any lack of power or dynamics, it just feels more accurate and authentic. These are things that may not be noticeable to you until you hear a properly integrated system. It comes down to a quality over quantity equation and I am extremely happy with that trade off.
> 
> Now, I am first and foremost an HT person but with the above described attributes, it should be no surprise that with music (2 or M/C) the 215RT’s raise the bar even higher. The huge soundstage, clarity and detail take music listening up another level. From acoustic to electronic, to rock, to classical to dubstep it all just sounds right. By right I mean just like it is on the source, but with jump out of your chair dynamics. I have had many goose bump moments and my interest in music has been re-invigorated with these speakers.
> 
> Perhaps the most noticeable difference is with 2 channel. Before, two channel seemed to be lacking vs multichannel. The soundstage was much smaller and the sound less enveloping. Now, the soundstage is huge and I don’t even notice the lack of the other 5 channels. The sound is so big that it pins me to my chair. I don’t want it to stop and I always end up playing more songs than I intended.
> 
> To sum it up, the 215RT’s are the best speakers I have ever heard or owned. There may be comparable or even better speakers out there but I can’t imagine a situation where I would ever go back to speakers and separate subs. I am completely sold on this full range approach to audio and even though it took some time and effort to setup, the end result makes that effort worthwhile. Maybe I was lucky with my room and acoustic treatments but I think the reason is the speakers. They are all that I hoped for and more.


Some Photos of the 215RT's


----------



## Reefdvr27

Never get tired of seeing them Rob.


----------



## rmk

Reefdvr27 said:


> Never get tired of seeing them Rob.


Me too only they are behind the AT screen and I don't get to look at them anymore. 

BTW, I purchased and watched Lone Survivor last night. That was a memorable experience on a lot of levels...

That film validates every thing I have done in the HT. If you haven't seen it I strongly suggest at least a rental.


----------



## NBPk402

rmk said:


> Me too only they are behind the AT screen and I don't get to look at them anymore.
> 
> BTW, I purchased and watched Lone Survivor last night. That was a memorable experience on a lot of levels...
> 
> That film validates every thing I have done in the HT. If you haven't seen it I strongly suggest at least a rental.


Thanks Rob, I put it on my list of movies to rent. :T


----------



## Reefdvr27

rmk said:


> Me too only they are behind the AT screen and I don't get to look at them anymore.
> 
> BTW, I purchased and watched Lone Survivor last night. That was a memorable experience on a lot of levels...
> 
> That film validates every thing I have done in the HT. If you haven't seen it I strongly suggest at least a rental.


I seen Lone Survivor at the theater. My wife and the women around me were all in tears. Good movie on a sad subject. I will pick it up tomorrow for sure.


----------



## BamaDave

Well after reading all of praises including Rob's review. I just pulled the trigger on a trio of 12's! They'll be replacing my Def Tech BP7000's and C/L/R 3000 that have served me very well. I hoping the JTR's will be an improvement. Jeff is building them now and I'm anxiously awaiting their arrival.


----------



## rmk

BamaDave said:


> Well after reading all of praises including Rob's review. I just pulled the trigger on a trio of 12's! They'll be replacing my Def Tech BP7000's and C/L/R 3000 that have served me very well. I hoping the JTR's will be an improvement. Jeff is building them now and I'm anxiously awaiting their arrival.


Hi Dave,

You're in for a treat and the dynamics of the JTR's will blow you away. The Def Tech's are nice speakers but you will be entering a new realm of HT audio performance. So did you order Triple 12's or Noesis 212's? Either way you are good with the Noesis being subjectively better for music. For HT, I'd say it is a wash. What are you using for power?

Looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## BamaDave

rmk said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> You're in for a treat and the dynamics of the JTR's will blow you away. The Def Tech's are nice speakers but you will be entering a new realm of HT audio performance. So did you order Triple 12's or Noesis 212's? Either way you are good with the Noesis being subjectively better for music. For HT, I'd say it is a wash. What are you using for power?
> 
> Looking forward to your impressions.


I went with the Triple 12 HT's and they'll be driven with my Parasound A31 which should do the trick. I'm 100% into movie watching and spend hours each week in my HT, most of that time is alone just due to the dB level!  I'm planning on doing a full DIY acoustic treatment to my HT and the forward firing of the JTR's should lend to better sound according to the advice I've been given. I also want to go with the Dolby Atmos format once we find out what Yamaha is going to do as I have the CX-A5000BL which will need to be upgraded and hopefully they'll offer it. That is another subject all together after purchasing the equipment and the announcement of the format change almost made me sick.

Thanks again for your advice as I'm really looking forward to the change!


----------



## rmk

BamaDave said:


> I went with the Triple 12 HT's and they'll be driven with my Parasound A31 which should do the trick. I'm 100% into movie watching and spend hours each week in my HT, most of that time is alone just due to the dB level!  I'm planning on doing a full DIY acoustic treatment to my HT and the forward firing of the JTR's should lend to better sound according to the advice I've been given. I also want to go with the Dolby Atmos format once we find out what Yamaha is going to do as I have the CX-A5000BL which will need to be upgraded and hopefully they'll offer it. That is another subject all together after purchasing the equipment and the announcement of the format change almost made me sick.
> 
> Thanks again for your advice as I'm really looking forward to the change!


You are gonna love them ... :T


----------



## Reefdvr27

rmk said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> You're in for a treat and the dynamics of the JTR's will blow you away. The Def Tech's are nice speakers but you will be entering a new realm of HT audio performance. So did you order Triple 12's or Noesis 212's? Either way you are good with the Noesis being subjectively better for music. For HT, I'd say it is a wash. What are you using for power?
> 
> Looking forward to your impressions.


 Yep I agree, you are going to love the dynamics. You will be amazed and you will probably get into music a little more. I know I was 80/20 HT before I got my 215's. Since they have arrived I have been 95% music, I have only watched about 1 movie so far. Just goes to show what a good speaker can do.


----------



## JBrax

Reefdvr27 said:


> Yep I agree, you are going to love the dynamics. You will be amazed and you will probably get into music a little more. I know I was 80/20 HT before I got my 215's. Since they have arrived I have been 95% music, I have only watched about 1 movie so far. Just goes to show what a good speaker can do.


 So a good speaker makes you watch less movies? Hmm…?


----------



## Reefdvr27

JBrax said:


> So a good speaker makes you watch less movies? Hmm…?


That is not what I meant, I just said that the new 215's sound really good with music that I have spent more time lately with music and less movies.


----------



## JBrax

Reefdvr27 said:


> That is not what I meant, I just said that the new 215's sound really good with music that I have spent more time lately with music and less movies.


 I knew what you meant. I'm a big fan of your speakers and think they sound amazing. I'd definitely be cranking the volume with some good movies though.


----------



## Reefdvr27

JBrax said:


> I knew what you meant. I'm a big fan of your speakers and think they sound amazing. I'd definitely be cranking the volume with some good movies though.


 I also have a pair of JTR 212 with a pair of PSA Triax subs. I love music on the 212's but not as much as I do with the 215's. The 212's are defiantly much better for movies. I was pretty shocked at how much I have been digging music again. I actually went out and bought a handful of CD's. Something I have not done in 15 years.


----------



## AudiocRaver

I had a good listen to the 215rt pair at RMAF. It is amazing how nice the upper mids and highs sound compared to other "serious" speakers at the show, very 2-channel worthy. Terrific detail and dynamics.


----------



## theJman

I'll be attending a GTG on the 2nd weekend of December where those and a pair of JBL M2's will be the featured combatants, so I'll have a chance to experience the JTR's first hand.


----------



## calvin_cheung

Cool Job!


----------



## Archaea

Lots of JTR speakers on the used market right now at avsforum. 

212HT --- hard to understand why. That's my absolute favorite speaker I've heard.

Used price is getting hard to look away - as they keep dropping in price since there is competition for used sales!


----------



## Reefdvr27

AudiocRaver said:


> I had a good listen to the 215rt pair at RMAF. It is amazing how nice the upper mids and highs sound compared to other "serious" speakers at the show, very 2-channel worthy. Terrific detail and dynamics.


 I wanted to attend RMAF and I kicked myself for not going as I had the chance to go and blew it. Maybe next year. I really wish they would have a major audio show on the east coast. Makes no sense to me that the majority of the population lives in the North East and mid atlantic states with NY city being one of the biggest cities in the world and never a major audio show?? Hopefully that will change someday.


----------



## newc33

hey guys I'm new to the site(active at ave though for a while) anyway just saying hi to my fellow jtr owners.
i just bout 3 noesis 228s and absolutely love them. def a JTR fan!


----------



## AudiocRaver

newc33 said:


> hey guys I'm new to the site(active at ave though for a while) anyway just saying hi to my fellow jtr owners.
> i just bout 3 noesis 228s and absolutely love them. def a JTR fan!


Welcome to Home Theater Shack. No doubt you will enjoy your JTR's immensely.

Edit: Been thinking a lot about compression tweeters recently, have heard some really good ones, including in JTR designs. Compression tweeters are often not thought of as "high end" sounding, but I heard some excellent specimens at RMAF in October - they are getting better and better.


----------



## raynist

Finally got around to setting up 212HT's in my game room behind an AT screen. I should have done this long ago! 

Now i need to sell my LCR 228's. I called Jeff today and almost bought 3 of the 215RM's that are on 20% discount. I actually called to buy them but then changed my mind while on the call. If my 228's were already sold I would have done it, but I didn't want to float that much money waiting to sell my 228's and 212's. 

Here is a picture - can't post right now in the AVS forum


----------



## NBPk402

raynist said:


> Finally got around to setting up 212HT's in my game room behind an AT screen. I should have done this long ago!
> 
> Now i need to sell my LCR 228's. I called Jeff today and almost bought 3 of the 215RM's that are on 20% discount. I actually called to buy them but then changed my mind while on the call. If my 228's were already sold I would have done it, but I didn't want to float that much money waiting to sell my 228's and 212's.
> 
> Here is a picture - can't post right now in the AVS forum


Big difference isn't it. :T:T


----------



## raynist

Yeah! Aside from the visual differnce of everything looking much cleaner, having the sound come trough the screen is a better experience.


----------



## Reefdvr27

raynist said:


> Finally got around to setting up 212HT's in my game room behind an AT screen. I should have done this long ago!
> 
> Now i need to sell my LCR 228's. I called Jeff today and almost bought 3 of the 215RM's that are on 20% discount. I actually called to buy them but then changed my mind while on the call. If my 228's were already sold I would have done it, but I didn't want to float that much money waiting to sell my 228's and 212's.
> 
> Here is a picture - can't post right now in the AVS forum


Looks good! I actually bought that 4th 215RM for a center to match my 215RT's. I believe there were 4 for sale, so somebody bought the other 3 because Jeff said he had one left when I called. I have had thoughts of selling my 212HT's and my 215RT's and going with 3 215RM's, but I just love the RT's to much, especially with concert blu rays and music. I also cannot pull myself to sell the 212HT's even though I don't use them much. My wife has also asked me not to sell them as she loves the in the living room set up with the Triax's and considers them hers LOL


----------

